# Benefit Cosmetics



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)

delete


----------



## Monsy (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Monsy (May 1, 2009)




----------



## cherries_etc (Jun 28, 2009)

Benefit Coralista vs. Jane Blushing Earth Sheer


----------



## glowingface (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 28, 2009)

big beautiful eyes...







Concealer, Base shadow, Contour shadow, Liner shadow


----------



## glowingface (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## glowingface (Nov 4, 2009)

Benefit Full Finish Lipstick Swatches:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Benefit Creaseless cream shadow. The two colors are "Recess" and "Honey Bunny", both very matte, neutral shades. Available as a set for a special Sephora in store promo. 


http://img.makeupalley.com/5/8/3/1/1453372.JPG


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2009)

Benefit Full finish lipstick Lady's choice


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

"Paint pot" Birthday Suit


----------



## glowingface (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## rouzebro (Dec 18, 2009)

My _Cupid's Bow Set














_


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 28, 2009)

Benefit Skiny Jeans creaseless cream e/s


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

BeneFit Skinny Jeans Creaseless Cream Shadow


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

High Beam





PosieTint





Hoola





SugarBomb





Gilded





Creaseless Cream Shadows in Skinny Jeans, bunny hop, birthday suit, and flying down to...





Lust Dusters in Snow Bunny, Nugget, Goldilocks, Gogo Girl, Big Daddy, Moon Doggie


----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2010)

Benefit Colour Plump - *Hey Sailor*, *Yoo Hoo*


----------



## anne082 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Benefit High Beam* 

(a luminescent complexion enhancer)


----------



## MatejaK (Aug 16, 2010)

Benefit  Silky-finish lipstick Jing-a-ling


----------



## kittykit (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## suburbanurgency (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Benefit's - Her name is Glowla (her glam make up kit)

The eyeshadows aren't that pigmented, and except for the first and the last two, I don't care for them much. 

The rest of the kit is nice, if you want to try some of their trademark products for the first time.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 22, 2011)

Benefit Coralista


----------



## RedRibbon (May 2, 2011)

Benefit Prrrowl:


----------



## musicalhouses (Aug 4, 2011)

Benefit Cha Cha Tint:


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Benefit Dandelion






*Dandelion*, *Brightening Face Primer*, and *BADgal Lash Mascara*.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 18, 2011)

Girl Meets Pearl:









  	Benetint


----------



## soco210 (Jan 6, 2012)

They're Real! Mascara


----------



## lylka (Jan 18, 2012)

Foxy Lady Lip Gloss!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 20, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bella Bamba Blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 9, 2012)

Hervana: more photos & review here.


----------

